# Biomancer and Chaositech?



## Selganor (Nov 24, 2007)

My group just finished Shelter from the Storm and yesterday started Mad King's Banquet.

They found the notes and books of the Biomancer in the Tomb and decided to turn them over to the Lycaeum (for some monetary reward, of course) as noone in my party could use them.

Now I was just wondering... Are there any hints/uses/... about the Biomancy in the later parts of the campaign? (I didn't read more than part 4 yet)

The lawful nature of the main enemy so far (the Ragesians) could lead Lycaeum researchers to "discover" Chaositech with the research notes of the Biomancer.

What are you thinking about this?


----------



## Rugult (Nov 25, 2007)

One thing to consider is that the Ragesians are not into Biomancy....  It's someone else entirely  

I myself like to stick with the printed stuff, my PCs are damn scared of Biomancy horrors.  Infact they just fought what they refer to as 'Biomancy Monk Ettins" and seemed quite weired by it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 27, 2007)

Really, there aren't rules for biomancy, at least nothing that is D&D-game-mechanics-y enough for me to bother writing it out. It's mostly just there for flavor, to make Pilus distinct from the other villains. I wanted the different villainous groups to have different schticks.

The Ragesians go for the pure "army of tens of thousands" approach, with an emphasis on antimagic to let them actually use all those thousands of warriors without worrying about fireballs. They also summon devils whenever they need to deal with high-level PCs.

The Shahalesti go for quality over quantity, using magic and swordplay together. They summon celestials, to show that they're not all bad, though their leader's a ****.

The trillith are all powerful monsters with unique powers, with no real unifying tactics, just a common goal.

For Pilus, I wanted to go the mad scientist route. He gives me an excuse to put in weird monsters without needing a whole hell of a lot of justification. Want a giant eyeball that shoots lightning? Need a dragon composed of thousands of swarming avians? How about giant intestinal worms that grab PCs and try to drag them into the churning belly of a colossal beast? Or if I want, I can just use chokers, and it fits.

So Chaositech? I've never actually read it. But there are biomanced critters in the 5th adventure, as well as the 11th.


----------

